
Europe May Use Trump's Favorite Economic Weapon to Punish His Inaction on Clima - whack
https://time.com/5582034/carbon-tariff-tax-fee-europe-macron/
======
lostmymind66
We really should be punishing many countries in Asia, like China and India for
the amount of pollution they are spewing into the air. They get a free pass
because they are 'developing'.

This really just sounds like a money grab to me. If we really want to fight
climate change, we should be pouring money into technologies that replace
fossil fuels, like nuclear energy.

